# 695 ZED 2 with super record 11 ?



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Team,I need your help. 
What is the adaptability of the ZED 2 cranks with a SR 11 groupo.?
Second issue is , Should I use the SR 11 rings from the groupo or another brand ? 
Are the Look rings available and compatible ?
Thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

You can not use Camapgnolo SR rings with Zed2. Use FSA, stronglight or TA 11 speed rings.

Zed2 cranks are compact 110 or standard 130 specific.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Look makes compatible rings manufactured by Specialties TA. 
Check out this link
http://www.lookcycle.com/en/us/route/accessoires/chainrings.html


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*SR 11 issues*

OK, so I spoke to someone at LOOK and they said that they probably won't have the chainrings for another 3 or 4 months and that they may not even make them. Also, you may want to look at my thread as I am having issues w/ mating my SR rear derailleur to the frame. LOOK France is checking on this - so I have a frame (derailleur hanger issue) but it doesn't allow the rear derailleur to fall w/in Campy's specs and, therefore, it won't shift properly. Again, look at the thread . . .


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks , I really appreciate the answers.
good to hear about the look rings.
I had wondered about combatability.
Do you know about the provided cable housings working with campy?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

got it...thx
you must be very frustrated.
is it a campy 10 speed issue or just 11?


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Everything is cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just so everyone knows, everything is cool as far as Campy 11 working w/ the frame. The frame actually had an issue w/ the internal cable bladders. It seems that the bladders that are meant to house the derialleur cables were tangled. The mechs, who are the best in St. Louis, managed to pull the bladders out and re-route them. They reinstalled the cables and everything works just fine. So there are no issues w/ the rear derailleur or anything else for that matter.
I just thought that I owe that much to all of you and, BTW, here's to the guys at LOOK and my mechs here in the Lou.
Thanks,
V


----------

